# Strange Marble



## 4WheelDrifter (Aug 11, 2011)

A 'Strange Marble' appeared in my 125 reef tank several months ago. It is a shiny gun metal grey about 1/2 inch in diameter, and is on the topmost section of live rock, about 6" below the surface.


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

Bubble algae perhaps? 

http://www.fishlore.com/Pictures/algae/bubble-algae-lg.jpg


----------



## 4WheelDrifter (Aug 11, 2011)

Only 1 'bubble', 1/2 inch in diameter


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

I have the same in my tank, don't try to pop it or it'll spread all over the place


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Correct, its Bubble Algae. Nasty stuff. Gonna need an Emerald Crab to eat it for you.
Saltwater Aquarium Crabs for Marine Aquariums: Emerald Crab


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

I put two in my tank, and my lone bubble still remains :O


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Give em time. They'll get it.


----------

